# I really want to cut in this tk



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Not a poodle but my friend's doodle. She totally has a poodle head. I want to shave a donut or German mustache on her so bad but the last time I trimmed her face shorter the girl's bf hated it. I also hate blending her tk. Oh well, maybe with her next dog I can talk her into a real poodle lol


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

real poodle or not, it appears that bf will determine how the dog's coat is cut. seems to be a guy thing for some guys, at least.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think the dog would look fabulous in a retriever cut - short all over with a clean face. Rather like a curly coated retriever...


----------

